# No-one willing to go below Euro MSRP



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm looking a buying a 328d xDrive Sports Wagon ED and have not been able to find anyone in the SF Bay Area willing to negotiate below Euro MSRP. One sales person (the guy I bought my last ED from) indicated that his management is refusing to allow him to negotiate below Euro MSRP in order to keep a piece of the action for themselves. Any one have experience with a Bay Area / Northern California dealer / sales person willing to negotiate? Thanks!


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

My experience has been very easy to get close to ED invoice in SoCal (+750 is standard for Greg). Perhaps you can try Santa Barbara


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

I've gotten my cars from Peter Pan over the years, and even though it's now part of Penske Group, my guy still gave the "typical bimmerfest" ED deal for my last car (same as what you're looking to order) in December. I'll send you a PM with his name and contact, see if you get the deal you prefer.


----------



## guppysb (Dec 16, 2013)

I would contact John Wolff at Weatherford BMW. He gave me a great deal, which I signed the paperwork for only about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Ditto John Wolff in the Bay Area - mention Bimmerfest. Board sponsors if you're willing to go a little further to So Cal.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the quick responses and suggestions folks. I will follow up on these and keep you posted on results.


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

fitch said:


> I'm looking a buying a 328d xDrive Sports Wagon ED and have not been able to find anyone in the SF Bay Area willing to negotiate below Euro MSRP. One sales person (the guy I bought my last ED from) indicated that his management is refusing to allow him to negotiate below Euro MSRP in order to keep a piece of the action for themselves. Any one have experience with a Bay Area / Northern California dealer / sales person willing to negotiate? Thanks!


I just PM'd you the dealer we used here in the Bay Area. Good luck.


----------



## blewgo (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm looking at doing ED in July and am trying to find a good dealer to work with. Asteroid and RDL53, could you PM me the info as well? Thanks.


----------



## Bond_JamesBond (Dec 29, 2013)

You should try contacting John Wolff at Weatherford BMW in Berkeley. My buddy just placed an order with him for ED. He seems like a very straight forward and honest guy. He will do much better than ED MSRP for you.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry for the slow response folks - totally swamped with work. 

John Wolff is da man! Thanks to all who made the suggestion. 

EURO invoice + 750. Have confirmation of the delivery date from him but not yet from BMW. Once that comes through will sign PO. Will keep you posted as the adventure begins!!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

fitch said:


> Sorry for the slow response folks - totally swamped with work.
> 
> John Wolff is da man! Thanks to all who made the suggestion.
> 
> EURO invoice + 750. Have confirmation of the delivery date from him but not yet from BMW. Once that comes through will sign PO. Will keep you posted as the adventure begins!!


Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## maryam (Feb 23, 2014)

Interesting - I'm local and test drove with John a little while ago. I've been in contact with him in the past week about an F31 for ED and while he was initially responsive, I haven't heard anything from him since he promised an update days ago. I've even reminded him a couple times. I wonder what happened! I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

He seems to check in and out. He has not responded to my last email but I am hoping to see him Thursday to sign PO. Deal isn't done yet so will keep you posted. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mlee (Nov 13, 2011)

A bit surprised that he hasn't replied to your emails. We have been working with him for our next bmw, most of the correspondences have been via email. He has been very responsive. Also, he has always been there for us, even after the car purchase.


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

He sometimes takes a few days to respond but he does does get back. Just signed the Purchase Order yesterday with him for May 19 delivery!


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

fitch said:


> He sometimes takes a few days to respond but he does does get back. Just signed the Purchase Order yesterday with him for May 19 delivery!


why are you signing the PO more than two months out? Isn't the lease starting date the day you sign your PO?


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

The PO reserves the pick up date and time ( and build). I don't need to make payment until two weeks before pick up date. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## blewgo (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks to info from Asteroid, I got a good deal at Peter Pan. Put deposit down for ED on July 4!


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

Signed all paperwork. John Wolff at Weatherford BMW rocks. ED pickup date: May 19 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to know it worked out well! I worked with Greg here in SoCal for my f31 ed last Sep. Great experience!



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

